# drawing of barn needed!



## caticon (Nov 16, 2005)

So I am trying to come up with a new logo for my farm, I run a small business from it. I have been looking for a neat drawing of a barn any one have any ideas?? or know of any places on the internet that you don't need to pay for to get art of of??? Thanks!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Go to.....
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/clipart/results.aspx?qu=BARN&sc=21
you can download them right into your microsoft clip art that comes with publisher, etc. . I have some other sites that I pay for too if you don't have luck there.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I just Googled "Free clip art" and got over 2 million sites.



.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

CraftyDiva said:


> I just Googled "Free clip art" and got over 2 million sites.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, a lot of it you have to answer the dreaded questionaire thing too. And the quality is usually pretty bad.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

So, do you still need a drawing? My daughter can do one if you still need it.


----------



## Just Me (Jun 11, 2007)

If you take a photograph you like and convert it from color to black and white, not grayscale, it sometimes works to make it look like a drawing.


----------

